# nox eclipse scandium slt



## -quake- (28. November 2005)

hallo!

da das ja hier eine art support-forum ist, kann mir ja hier wohl weitergeholfen werden! 

ich würde gerne wissen, was der nox eclipse scandium slt (2006er modell) _nachgewogen_ in den jeweiligen rahmenhöhen wiegt. mit und ohne canti aufnahmen wäre auch nicht schlecht.

wäre toll wenn´s klappt


----------



## Deleted55432 (29. November 2005)

Hallo Quake,

die 06er Rahmen sind ab Januar bei deinem Dealer zu bekommen und wiegen:

17" 1290 g

19" 1380 g

21" 1470 g

Kantisockel + 24 g


schöne Grüße aus der Hauptstadt 

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Stefan (2. Dezember 2005)

Nox Cycles schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Quake,
> 
> die 06er Rahmen sind ab Januar bei deinem Dealer zu bekommen und wiegen:
> 
> ...



Na da bin ich mal gespannt ob die Gewichte auch hinkommen. Wäre klasse.
Könnt ihr den Rahmen eigentlich auch noch für Fahrer mit 80kg plus Ausrüstung empfehlen?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## -quake- (3. Dezember 2005)

Der Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Na da bin ich mal gespannt ob die Gewichte auch hinkommen. Wäre klasse.


dito.


----------



## Der Stefan (7. Dezember 2005)

Der Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr den Rahmen eigentlich auch noch für Fahrer mit 80kg plus Ausrüstung empfehlen?



Nochmal "up" weil Frage noch offen... hab mal gehört/gelesen daß die Rahmen eher für leichtere Fahrer sein sollen, ist da was dran?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Deleted55432 (8. Dezember 2005)

@all

der Rahemn ist führ Fahrer bis 100 kg ausgelegt!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Der 06er Rahmen wird noch steifer als der 05 er sein und bekommt andere Rohrsätzte.......... wir hoffen das gefällt euch.

Gruß aus Berlin 

Christian Hoske


----------



## _stalker_ (11. Dezember 2005)

1290g für 17" ohne Cantisockel? ....nicht übel.

Evtl. habe ich in Kürze die Möglichkeit einen Rahmen selbst nachzuwiegen 

so long


----------



## -quake- (14. Dezember 2005)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> 1290g für 17" ohne Cantisockel? ....nicht übel.
> 
> Evtl. habe ich in Kürze die Möglichkeit einen Rahmen selbst nachzuwiegen
> 
> so long


dann poste doch mal bitte das gewicht hier rein!


----------



## marcel_73 (15. Dezember 2005)

hallo,

wollte nur mitteilen, dass ich einen 17 zoll crossfire habe und mein abgewogenes  gewicht mit dem offiziell angegebenen fast auf das gramm übereinstimmt...grüße marcel


----------



## _stalker_ (17. Dezember 2005)

-quake- schrieb:
			
		

> dann poste doch mal bitte das gewicht hier rein!



Auszug aus einer Mail, die heute bei mir einging:

_
(...)leider haben wir statt der 2006er Rahmen nur 2005er Rahmen geliefert
bekommen. Mit anderen Worten: der Rahmen wiegt 1480g und nicht 1290g. NOX
tut das zwar sehr leid, nur hilft uns das nicht. Die Rahmen, die ich hatte
waren Vorserienrahmen, die auch schon lang verkauft sind. Alle 06er Rahmen
werden erst Mitte Januar geliefert (und dann auch gleich an uns, da wir
einige bestellt haben). (...)_ 

 Ein ganzer Monat...das überleb ich ja kaum  
Werde aber warten und gehe stark davon aus, dass der Rahmen wirklich um die 1300g wiegt...im unwahrscheinlich Falle von starkem Übergewicht wird er halt reklamiert


----------



## _stalker_ (10. Januar 2006)

Mal wieder ein Auszug aus einer Mail, die heute bei mir ankam...

_ich habe endlich den verbindlichen Liefertermin für die Rahmen bekommen:
25.01.2006. Leider spät, dafür aber sicher, laut Hersteller._

 

Was soll das bitte?
Der Händler, bei dem ich den Rahmen bestellt habe, hat von Nox zum vereinbarten Termin erst gar keine Eclipse SLT bekommen.
Hier im Forum hieß es seitens Nox der Rahmen wäre Anfang Januar lieferbar...
Dann sagt mir der Händler er kommt erst Mitte Januar...und heute dieser Termin 

Ich würde mich über eine Stellungnahme von Nox hierzu wirklich sehr freuen.
Zumindest wäre es nett zu wissen, warum die Termine nicht eingehalten wurden bzw. warum dem Händler anscheinend falsche Angaben gemacht wurden.

Danke.
_stalker_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (10. Januar 2006)

Heul doch grad ...   

Im Vergleich zu dem, was sonst so in der Bikebranche üblich ist (geh´ z.B. mal ins Canyon Unterforum und schau dir den alten Wartezimmer Thread an), ist es nun wirklich albern, sich über die paar Tage Verzögerung aufzuregen.


----------



## _stalker_ (10. Januar 2006)

tvaellen schrieb:
			
		

> Heul doch grad ...
> 
> Im Vergleich zu dem, was sonst so in der Bikebranche üblich ist (geh´ z.B. mal ins Canyon Unterforum und schau dir den alten Wartezimmer Thread an), ist es nun wirklich albern, sich über die paar Tage Verzögerung aufzuregen.



Ich bin wirklich am überlegen, ob ich grad mal heule... 
Ich kenne besagten Thread übrigens bestens...
Allerdings ist Nox nicht Canyon(Versenderbikes) und auf einen Artikel, den man beim großen E per Sofortkauf erwirbt, 5 bis 6 Wochen zu warten...naja...

Ausserdem muss ich keinesfalls gutheißen, was in der Bikebranche so alles "üblich" ist. Seien es verschobene Liefertermine oder gemogelte Gewichtsangaben oder was sonst noch so alles "üblich" ist...
Das etwas "so üblich" ist, macht es nicht besser, wenn es dem Kunden gegenüber unfair ist.


----------



## Deleted55432 (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo Stalker!
Kleine Stellungnahme unsererseits:
Da wir ein relativ kleiner Hersteller sind, und die Rahmen für uns produzieren lassen, sind wir natürlich auch von den Lieferzusagen unserer Lieferanten (in diesem Fall der Rahmenbauschmiede) abhängig. Wir können deshalb nur das weitergeben was uns die Lieferanten zusagen. Teilweise kommt es auch vor, dass wir spontan eine Verbesserung unserer Produkte in die Produktion einfließen lassen, was die angedachten Liefertermine nach hinten verschiebt. Ich glaube, dass dies im Sinne unserer Kunden ist. Da es in dieser Branche auch mal zu Problemen kommt, was die Lieferzeiten nach hinten verschiebt, geben wir unseren Händlern nur verbindliche Lieferzusagen wenn wir diese auch einhalten können. Ansonsten schränken wir uns auch in unserern Aussagen natürlich ein.
Wir hoffen auf Verständnis unserer Kunden.

Gruß das Nox Team


----------



## _stalker_ (11. Januar 2006)

Danke für diese Stellungnahme, jetzt bin ich zufrieden 

Macht weiter so...ich freue mich jetzt schon auf das Eintreffen des großen Paketes  und werde dieses Forum natürlich zu gegebener Zeit mit Bildern meines Eclipse SLT versorgen...


----------



## _stalker_ (6. Februar 2006)

kleines update:

_Hallo XXX,

ich bin selbst sprachlos:
Heute sollten die Rahmen bei uns(!) eintreffen, die NOX uns schon seit
Wochen verspricht und uns ganz sicher für den 25.01.2006 zugesagt hat.
Leider wird sich dies nun bis nächsten Montag (13.02.2006) verzögern._

falls der Rahmen nicht nächste Woche bei mir eintrifft, werde ich wohl vom Angebot des Verkäufers gebrauch machen und mein Geld zurück verlangen...


----------



## Deleted55432 (7. Februar 2006)

Morgen,

was soll ich sagen...... wir warten auch auf die Rahmen der Kontainer kommt erst Donnerstag, ein Schiff später.......!!!!!!!! 
Die Rahmen sind spätestens Montag bei uns und werden sofort Versendet!!!!!!

Einglück haben wir kein Fahrradwetter  

Wir hoffen du kannst dich gedulden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Gruß aus dem verscheiten Berlin

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (8. Februar 2006)

kann ich...
ohne den rahmen wird das mit den sub 8 kg ja dieses jahr sonst eh nichts mehr


----------



## Pevloc (11. Februar 2006)

och, nen Rad ohne Rahmen ist aber leicht auf sub8 zu bringen


----------



## _stalker_ (11. Februar 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> och, nen Rad ohne Rahmen ist aber leicht auf sub8 zu bringen



  

joa aber mit meinem radon rahmen werd ich es wohl MIT nicht unter 8 schaffen


----------



## _stalker_ (15. Februar 2006)

Er ist angekommen 

Gewicht fÃ¼r 17" *knapp Ã¼ber 1400g!!* (kein vertipper) 

ich behalt ihn trotzdem 

alternative zum luzifer?! ...naja...bei dann doch ca. 150g mehrgewicht...muss jeder selber entscheiden

ich kaufe jedenfalls kein nox mehr

edit: JA, ich schei$$e mich wegen 110g ein, da die mich an anderer stelle ca 100-150â¬ kosten


----------



## Salera (15. Februar 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist angekommen
> 
> Gewicht für 17" *knapp über 1400g!!* (kein vertipper)
> 
> ...




Ne, ich verstehe das voll und ganz! Wenn man sich für einen bestimmten Rahmen entscheidet, dann tut man das meist gerade auch wegen dem Gewicht! (und wenn es eben "nur" um 100 Gramm geht)
Ich bekomme demnächst auch das SLT in 21". Mal sehen.
Vielleicht kann Nox Cycles ja mal n Wort dazu sagen!?


----------



## vogtebomber (15. Februar 2006)

Putzt euch mal richtig die Nase und dann sind die 100g wieder weg...


----------



## Salera (15. Februar 2006)

vogtebomber schrieb:
			
		

> Putzt euch mal richtig die Nase und dann sind die 100g wieder weg...



Ja ne ist schon recht. Das Gewicht zählt ja nicht zu den entscheidenden Eigenschaften eines Rahmen. Schon klar.


----------



## vogtebomber (16. Februar 2006)

Mannomann...
Für 100g weniger 200 mehr bezahlen???
Dann eßt mal ne Tafel Schokolade weniger und gut is...
Oder ist euer Gewicht nicht tunebar???


----------



## Pevloc (16. Februar 2006)

Selbst wenn das Gewicht tunebar (neues Anbauteil: "Tune Fettweg") ist, gehts darum das Rad leichter zu kriegen. Das nennt man Leichtbau. Das du dazu als FRler nicht soviel Bezug hast, ist mir schon klar. Aber in jedem Bikebereich, wo es um den Sieg im Uphill geht, wird auch auf Leichtbau geachtet.

Ok, 100g sind nicht die Welt, aber 100g da, 50 g hier usw. sind schnell ein bis zwei kilo. Und Salero hatte sich nunmal U8 als Ziel gesetzt.


----------



## Der Stefan (16. Februar 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist angekommen
> 
> Gewicht für 17" *knapp über 1400g!!* (kein vertipper)
> 
> ...



Naja, war irgendwie zu erwarten. Dann dürfte der 19" ca. 1500g und der 21" ca. 1580g haben... kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, haben das die 2005er-Modelle nicht auch gewogen? 
Ist für mich eigentlich kein Problem, mit meinen 80kg muss ich kein 1200g-Rahmen fahren, aber es ist schon irgendwie schade dass sich Nox in die Gewichtsschönfärberei eingliedert. Ehrlichkeit hätte bei mir an dieser Stelle eine eher ein positive Grundeinstellung gegenüber der Marke gebracht. Evtl. als Anregung für die nächsten Jahre...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salera (16. Februar 2006)

Der Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlichkeit hätte bei mir an dieser Stelle eine eher ein positive Grundeinstellung gegenüber der Marke gebracht. Evtl. als Anregung für die nächsten Jahre...
> Stefan




Wie heißt es so schön im Thread "Sexiest Nox-Bike 2005"? 

We are different.

In diesem Fall wohl eher nicht.


----------



## _stalker_ (16. Februar 2006)

vogtebomber schrieb:
			
		

> Mannomann...
> Für 100g weniger 200 mehr bezahlen???
> Dann eßt mal ne Tafel Schokolade weniger und gut is...
> Oder ist euer Gewicht nicht tunebar???



1. sind es ca. 100 bis 150 - wenn dann übernimm meine angaben bitte korrekt

2. ich esse keine schokolade

3. ist es, aber das tut hier nichts zur sache - ausserdem machen 100g beim fahrer keinen spürbaren unterschied... beim bike eher

und 4. geht es ums prinzip

ich hab diese ganze gewichtsmogelei extrem satt...


----------



## plusminus (18. Februar 2006)

Die Diskussion lässt sich doch ganz leicht verkürzen. Er hat nen Rahmen mit den und den angegebenen Eigenschaften gekauft und was anderes dafür bekommen. Wenn der Hersteller nicht in all seinen Angeboten und Prospekten im Kleingedruckten stehen hätte, dass Änderungen möglich sind wäre das glatter Betrug!
Dann ist es egal welche Eigenschaft der gekaufte Rahmen nicht hat. Ob es jetzt geringes Gewicht, hohe Steifigkeit, Geometrie, Farbe etc. sind spielt keine Rolle.
Es ist also nicht nur eine Leichtbaufetischistenangelegenheit.

@salera: Hast Du den 21" Rahmen schon bekommen und gewogen?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## _stalker_ (18. Februar 2006)

@ plusminus

sehr schön, endlich mal jemand, der mir nicht in den rücken fällt und meine situation versteht 

danke


----------



## tvaellen (19. Februar 2006)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Diskussion lässt sich doch ganz leicht verkürzen. Er hat nen Rahmen mit den und den angegebenen Eigenschaften gekauft und was anderes dafür bekommen. Wenn der Hersteller nicht in all seinen Angeboten und Prospekten im Kleingedruckten stehen hätte, dass Änderungen möglich sind wäre das glatter Betrug!



Ooooh, da kommt der Jura Spezialist 
Du solltest dich als Nachfolger von Frau Salesch bewerben  

Natürlich ist so eine Abweichung seh ärgerlich, auch wenn ich nicht zu den Leichtbaufetischisten gehöre. Das ginge mir nicht anders, auch wenn es natürlich eine gewisse Serienstreuung gibt.  

Und es wäre m.E. schön, wenn sich Nox vielleicht etwas kulant zeigen würde. 

Es könnte (ich betone: könnte) ein zivilrechtlicher Mangel sein mit der Folge, dass stalker Gewährleistungsrechte zustehen. Das hängt davon ab, wie verbindlich Nox die Gewichtsangaben in ihren Prospekten formuliert und welche Abweichungen beim Gewicht von der Rechtsprechung akzeptiert werden. Hier sind es weniger als 10% (Angabe: im Prospekt:1290; real 1400), das könnte knapp werden.

Aber Betrug im strafrechtlichen Sinne  ist ganz sicher etwas anderes

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## plusminus (19. Februar 2006)

Vielleicht solltest Du Dich erstmal mit den Feinheiten der deutschen Sprache auseinandersetzen bevor Du anfängst genau das gleiche was ich geschrieben habe zu wiederholen. Du schreibst, genau wie ich, im KONJUNKTIV. Was wäre wenn.....

Soviel zur kleinen Deutschstunde mit Axel!
Und nochwas: frag doch mal "stalker" ob er sich betrogen fühlt. Es gibt auch einen moralischen, nicht nur einen juristischen Betrug.

Ich bin mir übrigens sicher, dass im Falle einer Klage nicht mal ein Verfahren zu Stande kommen würde. Wie gesagt, im Kleingedruckten steht drin, dass Änderungen vorbehalten bleiben. Dann wiegt der Rahmen mehr, hat ne Flaschenhalterbohrung weniger usw.
Stalker hat verstanden was ich gemeint habe, das reicht mir für den Moment vollkommen. Jetzt will ich nur noch wissen was der Rahmen in 21" wiegt .

Also: Immer locker bleiben!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Salera (19. Februar 2006)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt will ich nur noch wissen was der Rahmen in 21" wiegt .



Wenn es Dich interessiert, KÖNNTE ich den Rahmen abwiegen, sobald ich ihn bekommen SOLLTE. Ich weiß aber noch nicht wann, weil ihn mein Fachhändler bestellt hat. Aber dann WÜRDE ich das auch durchaus mal machen


----------



## plusminus (19. Februar 2006)

Oh, da hat mich glaub noch jemand verstanden.  
Wäre auf jeden Fall nett wenn Du mir Bescheid geben könntest.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## tvaellen (20. Februar 2006)

plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochwas: frag doch mal "stalker" ob er sich betrogen fühlt. Es gibt auch einen moralischen, nicht nur einen juristischen Betrug.



Oben in deinem Post steht aber nicht "moralischer", sondern "glatter" Betrug. 
Daher habe ich (deutsche Sprache=schwere Sprache) angenommen, dass du den juristischen meinst. Denn der "moralisch glatte Betrug" oder der "glatte moralische Betrug"  sind mir bislang nicht geläufig. 
Aber man lernt in diesem Forum ständig etwas neues dazu 


Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (20. Februar 2006)

hey leute,

bleibt doch mal bei der sache und auf dem teppich und müllt den fred nicht zu.

mir ist nur aufgefallen das sich seit der ärgerlichen ´entdeckung´ das der rahmen halt doch über 100g mehr wiegt (und meiner meinung nach ist das auch keine seienstreuung mehr)

*...sich kein NOXmensch mehr gemeldet hat und dazu stellung genommen hat!*

greetz

michl


----------



## Deleted55432 (20. Februar 2006)

@all........

Es ist natürlich ärgerlich.........  ich, der aber auch nur Zahlen auf den Schreibtisch gelegt bekommt......... kann dazu nichts sagen....... sorry unser lieferant hat nicht das eingehalten was er zusagt hat........ bevor wir aber die Kompette Lieferung wieder zurückschicken und alles neu machen lassen vergehen wieder 3 Monate......... was würdet Ihr dann sagen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Allso haben wir die Wahre angenommen...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wir hoffen auf minimalistisches Verständnis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Christian


----------



## NightRacer (20. Februar 2006)

na also, dann wÃ¤re die sache doch geklÃ¤hrt.

ich muss ehrlich sagen das ich mir euren rahmen wahrscheinlich trotzdem holen werde.
ganz einfach deswegen weil er gut aussieht, von nem kumpel schon als gut und steif befunden wurde, und fÃ¼r den preis immernoch recht leicht ist.
zudem muss er mich mit 78kg im rennbetrieb aushalten.
was bringt mir ein 1250g rahmen der mir dann auf der abfahrt unterm arsch wegbricht?
und mal ehrlich,...wenn der rahmen wirklich 1290g wiegen wÃ¼rde, dann mussten sich solche leute wie der schmolke echt gedanken machen was sie falsch machen weil denen ihr sc ht nÃ¤mlich doppelt soviel kostet. (ok wiegt auch nochmal ganze 40g weniger)

*@NOX: ich fÃ¤nde es halt fair wenn ihr mal ins lager lauft, ne kleine wiegesession abhaltet und dann die Â´richtigenÂ´ gewichte hier postet,
oder besser noch auch auf eurer website richtig stellt!*

ich kauf lieber n 1400g rahmen fÃ¼r 350â¬ der echte 1400g wiegt
also einen 1250er fÃ¼r 700â¬ der nacher auch 1300g hat.


geetz @all

michl

nachtrag:

eine frage noch:

hier war die ganze zeit von scandium die rede, ich kann auf der nox site aber nix von scandium finden?
da steht nur SLT alloy (super light tubing)

*was isses denn nun fÃ¼r material?*


----------



## Deleted55432 (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

so jetzt die genauen gewichte sorry nochmal an alle die sich da verschaukelt fühlen.......

17" 1392 g

19" 1432 g

21" 1542 g

gruß christian


----------



## Deleted55432 (20. Februar 2006)

Nox Cycles schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> 
> der Rahemn ist führ Fahrer bis 100 kg ausgelegt!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


  Du hast da voll recht es ist kein Scandium Rahmen sonder ein SLT super light Tubing.............................!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salera (20. Februar 2006)

Nox Cycles schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast da voll recht es ist kein Scandium Rahmen sonder ein SLT super light Tubing.............................!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Kein Scandium??? Ohhhh  da habe ich ja gar nichts mehr zum prahlen bei meinen Freunden   Na ja, aber ich muss sagen, dass die Wortmeldung von Nox mindestens ein wenig die "Wut" wegglättet.

Könnt Ihr dann eurem "Lieferanten" nicht auch so was, wie Kostenminderung unterjubeln, weil die Ware anders war als vereinbart?

1550 Gramm für einen 21" klingen aber immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted55432 (20. Februar 2006)

Wenn er in Deutschland wer bestimmt.........

gruß christian


----------



## Salera (20. Februar 2006)

hieß der rahmen mal nicht eclipse sc und war ein ausgewiesener scandiumrahmen? was bedeutet denn slt? (deutsch und erklärt für dummies)


----------



## Deleted55432 (20. Februar 2006)

Der Rahmen hieß 05 SC Scandium
der Rahmen heißt jetzt 06 SLT Super Light Tubing


----------



## NightRacer (20. Februar 2006)

...ja...mit betonung auf ´hieß´...
unter dem namen wurder er mal in der bike o.ä. getestet

super light tubing, würd mich auch mal interessieren,..
denn das slt bezieht sich ja eher auf die ´machart´als aufs material.

greetz

michael


argh..zu langsam..hehehe

*wobei die frage nach dem material immernochnicht beantwortet ist*
.
.
.
.


----------



## plusminus (20. Februar 2006)

Vielen Dank an Nox!

Gruß
Axel


----------



## _stalker_ (25. Februar 2006)

NightRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *wobei die frage nach dem material immernochnicht beantwortet ist*



Wahrscheinlich schnödes Alu, so wie der Rahmen flext (Tretlagersteifigkeit)  
Stört mich aber nicht weiter - da ich eh starr fahre kommt es mir sogar eher entgegen


----------



## Salera (28. Februar 2006)

Frage an Nox:

War der 05´er-Rahmen denn aus Scandium, wenn er SC hieß? Und wieso wird das Nachfolgemodell, wenn es vorher Sc war, jetzt so gebaut wie es gebaut wird?


----------



## NightRacer (28. Februar 2006)

ich gehoer zwar nicht zur NOX crew, deshalb nur meine persönliche meinung:

Scandium ist schei³³e; und nicht das göttliche rahmenmaterial als das es gehyped wurde.
es ist zwar schön leicht, aber beschissen zum schweissen..
...deshalb extrem viele rahmenbrüche an den nähten.

mir wurde von einigen leuten von scandium abgeraten.

das können 60kg hüpfer im rennen fahren, und der rest um vor der eisdiele zu posen. aber für mich mit 75-80kg ist das nichts fürn renneinsatz.
deshalb suche ich grade nen rahmen der zwar leicht, aber explizit nicht aus scandium ist.

*wobei die frag nach dem material vom 2006er Eclipse immernoch offen ist!*

...wird wohl 7005er Alu sein?

Gruß

Michl

edit: @STALKER: du sagst der rahmen flext!?...n kollege hat eigentlich das gegenteil behauptet?
kannst du die eigenschaften noch n bissl näher beschreiben? hast du den neuen SLT rahmen?


----------



## _stalker_ (1. März 2006)

NightRacer schrieb:
			
		

> edit: @STALKER: du sagst der rahmen flext!?...n kollege hat eigentlich das gegenteil behauptet?
> kannst du die eigenschaften noch n bissl näher beschreiben? hast du den neuen SLT rahmen?



ja, habe den 06er slt rahmen in 17"
im rahmen steckt eine kinesis maxlight starrgabel
gesamtgewicht momentan noch um die 8,4kg
ich selber wiege z.Zt. etwa 78kg

nun zum thema flexen:
als ich das ersta mal aufs bike stieg, merkte ich direkt, dass die kurbel einiges zur seite weggeht.
das ganze hat sich im wiegetritt dann natürlich auch wieder gezeigt (und man fühlt es)

allerdings kann der eindruck auch durch die neue kurbel (fsa afterburner isis) mitverursacht worden sein...
als referenz habe ich hierbei einen ca 1,8/1,9kg schweren radon rahmen mit lx integral kurbel, der sich im vergleich dazu (natürlich!) bocksteif anfühlt

frage mich halt bloß, ob der von mir bereits genannte referenz-leichtbaurahmen nicht ne ecke steifer ist

wie ich aber schon mal erwähnte: stört mich nicht weiter


----------



## Salera (1. März 2006)

Frage an Nox:

War der 05´er-Rahmen denn aus Scandium, wenn er SC hieß? Und wieso wird das Nachfolgemodell, wenn es vorher Sc war, jetzt so gebaut wie es gebaut wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert-XC (2. März 2006)

Kann evtl. noch mal jemand kurz erklären wo der Unterschied zwischen dem 2005er und 2006er Eclipse SLT liegt? Nur Dekor oder was? Ausfaller und Anschläge sehen für mich auf den ersten Blick gleich aus. Und das Gewicht scheint auch nicht anders?

Weiß jemand ob man die gelbe Schrift irgendwie schwarz durchfärben kann?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## plusminus (10. März 2006)

Mein Rahmen in der 21" Ausführung wiegt 1620 Gramm....... 

Gruß
Axel


----------



## NightRacer (17. März 2006)

so dann noch mal das Gewicht von meinem Rahmen:

NOX Eclipse SLT 2006 19" mit Cantisockeln:

*1484g* handverwogen, mit zwei verschiedenen Waagen  

ohne Flaschenhalterschrauben, Schelle, Steuersatz oder sonstigen Kram


----------



## _stalker_ (18. März 2006)

überraschend leicht eure rahmen


----------



## NightRacer (27. April 2006)

...mein neues Racebike!

NOX Eclipse SLT 2006

Rahmen 1484g inkl. Cantisockel

komplett wie abgebildet 9,78kg   









Tuningpotenzial vorhanden:

andere Griffe: -50g
F99 Vorbau: -70g




weiter Bilder in meiner Galerie



geetz

MichL


----------



## Deleted55432 (3. Mai 2006)

Morgen Night Racer,

sieht richtig schick aus dein Eclipse......... und das Gewicht ist auch sehr angenehem...... lecker

Werde meins die nächsten Tage mal fotografieren und Vorstellen........ 10,55 kg

gruß christian


----------



## _stalker_ (3. Mai 2006)

so, nachdem ich seitenlang nur gemeckert habe will ich jetzt aber auch mal was anderes zum thema beitragen...




macht spass sag ich mal


----------



## Deleted55432 (4. Mai 2006)

Morgen,

10,55 kg tuningpotenzial noch ohne ende!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Kann mir jemand leicht Mäntel für den Wald empfehlen...... fahre gerade Smart Sam...... sie haben schönen Gripp sind aber schon sehr schwer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gl3n (4. Mai 2006)

Sach ma Christian, kannste mir vielleicht auch so 'ne schiKkKkKen Dangerboy-Stiggerz klarmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted55432 (5. Mai 2006)

TRAIL ATTACK >>> der Laden mit dem heissen Scheiss hat wenn dann welche!!!!


----------



## gl3n (5. Mai 2006)

-_- Hätte ich unter dem Vorhandensein von HIRN auch selbst drauf kommen können  Aber danke


----------



## osi22 (8. Mai 2006)

.


----------



## kiddykorn (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,
erstmal Danke für die vielen Infos die hier schon zusammen getragen wurden!

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch:

Ich möchte mir den NOX Eclipse SLT 2006 21" mit Cantisockeln zulegen, aber wenn  ich da lese das ein 78Kg Mensch schon deutliches flexen im Tretlager bereich merkt mach ich mir gedanken ob das der Richtige Rahmen für mich(195cm/Netto 93Kg/Handballer (also mehr Muskeln als Fett)) ist oder ob ich nicht lieber nochmal nach was anderem suche.

Gibt es schon erfahrungswerte von Bikern im ähnlichen Gewichtsbereich?

Gruß 
Christian

PS: Ich weis das er bis 100Kg zugelassen ist aber was sagt die Praxis?!?


----------



## Deleted55432 (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich hoffe meine Erfahrung hilft dir weiter.........
Habe einen 19" und wiege 88 kg..... bei mit macht sich das "flexen so wie es stalker beschrieben hat" nicht bemerkbar finde Ihn sogar im gegensatz zu ........ einem Rahmen VK 699 â¬  sehr steifffffffffffff........

Bei Fragen kannst du mir auch direkt mailen [email protected]

gruÃ christian


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Juni 2006)

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, kam der _subjektive_Eindruck des "flexens" im Vergleich mit einem deutlich schwereren Rahmen inkl. LX Integralkurbel zustande.

Mittlerweile hat sich dieser Eindruck weitestgehend gegeben und der Rahmen überzeugt durch sein Handling 

Ausserdem soll wohl der von mir genannte "Referenzrahmen" im Steuerrohrbereich weniger stabil sein - sehr unschön.

Ich persönlich würde dir also nicht von einem Kauf abraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (12. Juni 2006)

Danke für Eure Erfahrungen!

Ich glaube dann könnt Ihr mich demnächst im Kreise der NOX- Biker begrüßen! 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## gl3n (12. Juni 2006)

kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für Eure Erfahrungen!
> 
> Ich glaube dann könnt Ihr mich demnächst im Kreise der NOX- Biker begrüßen!
> 
> ...



Hallo


----------



## dagehtnochwas (12. Juni 2006)

Sagt mal, ist der Rahmen eigentlich kunststoffbeschichtet, oder "normal" lackiert?


----------



## osi22 (13. Juni 2006)

dagehtnochwas schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal, ist der Rahmen eigentlich kunststoffbeschichtet, oder "normal" lackiert?



Ist leider nur lackiert...


----------



## holgrad (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe letztens nen 2006´er NOX Eclipse erworben.  Eigentlich ein schöner Rahmen. Aber: 

Gestern hatte ich nun endlich mal Zeit zum Umbau, leider war nach dem Versuch die Sattelstütze einzustecken "Schluss mit Lustig". Im Sattelrohr ist die Innenwand wohl vom Schweißen verdickt. 

Der Händler meinte, ich wäre schon der Zweite mit diesem Fehler, man (oder ggf. er) könne das Problem aber mit einer Reibahle 27,2mm beheben.

Ist das zu empfehlen und hatte jemand anders auch dieses Problem?

Grüße

holgrad


----------



## Deleted55432 (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

bei meinem Rahmen war es genauso..........
habe eine Reibahle benutzt und das Sattelrohr war wieder frei.

Wir hoffen das wir dir damit nicht viel Stress verursacht haben...... 

viel Spass mit deinem Bike....

Christian


----------



## pefro (21. Juni 2006)

holgrad schrieb:
			
		

> Der Händler meinte, ich wäre schon der Zweite mit diesem Fehler, man (oder ggf. er) könne das Problem aber mit einer Reibahle 27,2mm beheben.
> 
> Ist das zu empfehlen und hatte jemand anders auch dieses Problem?



Das ist sogesehen überhaupt kein Fehler und das Ausreiben eines Rahmens sollte eigentlich zum normalen Service eines anständigen Händlers -> vor der Auslieferung <- gehören. Das vermindert auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das Du Dir die Sattelstütze böse zerkratzt.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Deleted55432 (21. Juni 2006)

Ich wollts nichts sagen.........danke


----------



## cpt.caracho (5. Juli 2006)

hallo,
ich bin schon seit einiger zeit als lesendes mitglied "aktiv",und melse mch hiermit auch einmal. 
ich habe noch eine frage zum rahmen:
welchen sitzrohrdurchmesser hat der rahmen??(wegen umwerferschelle)


----------



## Deleted55432 (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Sitzrohrdurchmesser    31,8 >>> hoffe ich konnte dir ein bischen weiterhelfen.

gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpt.caracho (6. Juli 2006)

bei einer 27,2er sattelstütze??

grüsse
basti


----------



## Peter88 (6. Juli 2006)

JA, 27,2mm


----------



## cpt.caracho (7. Juli 2006)

ok,vielen dank!!!


----------



## cafescup (11. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hab gerade meinen Nox SLT geholt und gleich gewogen. Die Angaben von MichL stimmen nahezu. Meiner wiegt als Disk-Only laut Waage 1470g.


@ Axel

Du hattest Recht der Rahmen ist ein echt scharfes Teil !! Ich hoffe ich bekomme ihn bis Sonntag aufgebaut, damit ich so um 15:00 Uhr noch ne Runde drehen kann  

Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Salera (15. August 2006)

Mal ne Frage an die Herren von Nox:

Bei meinem 2005er Eclipse musste ich leider feststellen, dass die Bohrungen für die Flaschenhalter so gesetzt sind, dass, wenn ich zwei Stück davon montiere, trotzdem nur eine Flasche mitgeführt werden kann, weil die Flaschen sonst zusammenstoßen, bzw. die Bohrungen falsch gesetzt wurden.  
Ist Euch das bewusst? Ich verwende Standard-Trinkflaschen.
Ich finde das schon schade, wie kann man Abhilfe schaffen!?

MFG
Tobias


----------



## NightRacer (16. August 2006)

bin zwar nicht von NOX,...aber:

man muss nur den ´richtigen´Flaschenhalter verwenden,
ich hab zB zweimal den Elite Pase Carbon dran (Vorteil: Langlöcher),
da muss ich unter den am Sitzrohr noch ne Unterlegscheibe drunter
machen das er an der Umwerferschelle vorbei passt,
und dann bekomm ich zwei Flaschen rein,
die berühren sich dann noch gaanz leicht.

Ist jezt auch nicht grade ein NOX spezifisches Problem, sondern auch bei
anderen Herstellern so.
Obwohl ich mir da als Hersteller vielleicht auch ein paar mehr Gedanken machen würde.


MichL


----------



## Peter88 (16. August 2006)

Mein SLT wiegt in 21 Zoll 1486 g, ohne alles  
Nur der Wunderschöne Lack ist recht empfindlich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## NightRacer (17. August 2006)

disc oder canti version?

MichL


----------



## waschtl (5. Januar 2007)

ist das bei dem 2006er modell das im unterrohr bei dem übergang der biegung eine delle im unterrohr ist??







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (5. Januar 2007)

waschtl schrieb:


> ist das bei dem 2006er modell das im unterrohr bei dem übergang der biegung eine delle im unterrohr ist??



nabend,

kannst dich dich eventuell nochmal n bissl deutlicher ausdrücken?

Du meinest bei deinem Rahmen ist an der Stelle ne Delle?

Also ich hab genau den Rahmen, und bei mir ist an der Stelle garantiert keine
Delle,das weiss ich ziemlich genau da ich das Kabel des Trittfrequenzsensors da lang gelegt hab, da wär mir das aufgefallen.


greetz

MichL


----------



## Peter88 (6. Januar 2007)

""disc oder canti version?""


Disc

MFG 
Peter


----------



## waschtl (6. Januar 2007)

canti version


----------



## NightRacer (6. Januar 2007)

???


----------



## Peter88 (6. Januar 2007)

lol das war die Antwort auf deine Frage vom 17.08.2006


----------



## NightRacer (6. Januar 2007)

...n viertel Jahr später...hehehe..OK

nur aus der Antwort vom WASCHTL werd ich immernochnicht ganz schlau?!


MichL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschtl (7. Januar 2007)

ich hab bei peters post nur das disc oder canti version? gelesen  
hab mich auch schon gewundert was das damit zu tun hat 

jetz aber:das rohr ist ja nicht einfach ein rundes rohr sondern etwas verformt.
und bei dem übergang der verformung in der mitte des rohres (da wird es anders) ist bei mir eine delle.jetz hab ich mich gefragt ob die beim verformen 
ringekommen ist oder nicht.

ich hoffe das war jetzt verständlicher.

mfg wastl


----------



## waschtl (7. Januar 2007)

*doppelpost*


----------



## waschtl (7. Januar 2007)

*kann gelöscht werden*


----------



## Monday (13. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie stark der Rahmen gesloped ist?

Von der Oberrohrlänge interessiere ich mich für einen 19 Zöller, Sattelrohrlänge 493 mm (müßte eigentlich 19,5 heißen). Ich hab aber nur eine 820 Schrittlänge.


----------



## NightRacer (13. Januar 2007)

...das Oberrohr fällt schon ziemlich stark ab, ich hab den M Rahmen bei ner Schrittlänge von 86cm. Damit ist mir der Rahmen tendenziell eher zu kurz.

@ waschtl: Zu der Delle nochmal: also bei mir ist da keine Delle, und da sollte auch sicher keine sein. Ich würd da die NOXer mal direkt kontaktieren. Vielleicht Produktionsfehler oder Transportschaden...?


greetz

MichL


----------



## Salera (13. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht ist es ja systematisch, dass auf der Nox-Homepage immer noch die leichteren Gewichte für den SLT 06 vermerkt sind...


----------



## waschtl (14. Januar 2007)

@night racer:
das problem ist nur das das ein 06er modell ist und mir das erst jetzt aufgefallen ist...also denk ich werd ich da wenig errreichen können.
naja wird schon nicht zusammenklappen deswegen...


----------



## tinomc (23. März 2007)

wie löscht man einen Post...?


----------



## tinomc (23. März 2007)

..


----------



## Captain S (3. April 2007)

für euch zur info: 
habe heute meinen SLT in weiß (sieht geil aus  ) bekommen.
19", Disc-only, ca. 1,46 kg (genauer gehts leider nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valley2nowhere (3. April 2007)

Captain S schrieb:


> für euch zur info:
> habe heute meinen SLT in weiß (sieht geil aus  ) bekommen.
> 19", Disc-only, ca. 1,46 kg (genauer gehts leider nicht)




Wie war denn die Lieferzeit??


----------



## Captain S (3. April 2007)

Ca. 1 1/2 Monate. Aber man hatte darauf hingewiesen, dass die Rahmen derzeit ausverkauft und erste Ende März wieder lieferbar sind.


----------



## Holiday (10. April 2007)

habe auch Interesse an den weißen Engel  
meint ihr, passt das 21" bei 1,89m / 93cm Schrittlänge ?

@capitain, das gewicht vom Rahmen stimmt überein wie das von Nox angegeben ?


----------



## Captain S (10. April 2007)

Ein 21" Rahmen sollte bei deiner Größe passen. Die auf der Nox-Website veröffentlichten Gewichte stimmen nicht, die Rahmen sind etwas schwerer. Mein 19" disc-only Rahmen wiegt ca. 1,46 kg, ein 21" Rahmen wird ca. 1,55 kg wiegen.


----------



## Peter88 (10. April 2007)

Weiß 
Geil 
FOTO 
Bitte


----------



## Captain S (10. April 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Weiß
> Geil
> FOTO
> Bitte



Schau doch mal in meinem Album!


----------



## Peter88 (11. April 2007)

Danke

Er sieht ja so unschuldig aus.....
Hast du ihn so von Nox gekauft  ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Captain S (11. April 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Er sieht ja so unschuldig aus.....
> Hast du ihn so von Nox gekauft  ?
> ...



ja, über den webshop von nox bestellt.


----------



## Salera (11. April 2007)

Captain S schrieb:


> ja, über den webshop von nox bestellt.



Sieht interessant aus. Kann mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen, wie der Rahmen wirkt, wenn das ganze Bike steht. Auf jeden Fall aber eine extravagante Variante eines NOX-Rahmens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (11. April 2007)

Salera schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus. Kann mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen, wie der Rahmen wirkt, wenn das ganze Bike steht. Auf jeden Fall aber eine extravagante Variante eines NOX-Rahmens.



Aehnlich wie das: http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-sport-news//images/storypictures/23180.jpg


----------



## Salera (11. April 2007)

OK!
Leider haut mich das nicht um, weil ich finde, dass eine weitere weiße Abzeichnung fehlt.


----------



## wolfi_sd (18. April 2007)

so, nochmal zur Rahmengröße:

19" sollte doch bei 184/86 SL in Ordnung gehen, oder?

Einsatzgebiet: eher sportlich, Marathon, XC

Bisher bin ich einen Ghost Scandium HTX in 17" gefahren, der ist mir doch einen Tick zu 'sportlich' (man könnte auch zu klein sagen ).

Wie sieht es derzeit mit Lieferzeiten aus, wirkt sich eine Custom (=weiße) Lackierung auf die Lieferzeit aus?

Danke
Wolfgang


----------



## Captain S (18. April 2007)

Mir wurde bei gleicher Körpergröße und Schrittlänge ein 19" Rahmen empfohlen und sollte auch mit einer Sitzrohrlänge von 49cm und der Oberrohrlänge von 57,5cm passen. 
Wegen den Lieferzeiten besser direkt bei Nox anfragen.


----------



## wolfi_sd (18. April 2007)

Hast du ihn dir auch bestellt? Wenn ja, welche Vorbaulänge fährst du? Welche Sattelstütze (mit/ohne Setback)?


----------



## swiss-bikeman (18. April 2007)

wolfi_sd schrieb:


> so, nochmal zur Rahmengröße:
> 
> 19" sollte doch bei 184/86 SL in Ordnung gehen, oder?
> 
> ...



ich bin genau gleich gross und gleiche SL.. 19" ist perfekt..  aber weiss disconly schon wieder ausverkauft  ....  19" weiss MIT Canti hätte ich 'on sale'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Captain S (19. April 2007)

wolfi_sd schrieb:


> Hast du ihn dir auch bestellt? Wenn ja, welche Vorbaulänge fährst du? Welche Sattelstütze (mit/ohne Setback)?



Ja, 19" Rahmen mit 105mm Vorbau und ner 27,2 Alien Sattelstütze mit 10mm Layback/ Offset.


----------



## senf2 (28. April 2007)

Habe heute meinen slt in 17 zoll bekommen 1450g :-(


----------



## Exekuhtot (28. April 2007)

@Captain S: Als ich dein Bike gesehen habe, dachte ich ich schau nicht recht..... ein Kumpel von mir hat sich hahezu das gleiche Bike aufgebaut, allerdings mit X.9 und Truvativ Team Kurbeln, sprich fast durchgehend eine Linie drunter^^


----------



## Captain S (28. April 2007)

Dein Kumpel hat Geschmack!  
Was für eine Scheibe hat er an der Marathon Race? 
Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir ne 185er Scheibe dranmache...freigegeben sind aber nur 160er.


----------



## g00f13 (24. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte nur gerne wissen, ob der Rahmen auch etwas mehr Federweg zulässt. 120mm z.B. Hat einer von euch erfahrung damit?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## cafescup (25. September 2007)

g00f13 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte nur gerne wissen, ob der Rahmen auch etwas mehr Federweg zulässt. 120mm z.B. Hat einer von euch erfahrung damit?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich hab in meinem Bike eine Raba Race U-Turn 85 - 115 mm Ferderweg drin (ich nutze nur den Bereich zwischen 85 - 100 mm).
Wenn Du mit 115mm fährst, geht das schon, aber Du sitzt halt etwas aufrechter. Bei steilen Anstiegen hebt Dir das Vorderrad schneller ab. Wenn Du einen 130mm Vorbau montierst (Maximum) dann kannst Du das etwas kompensieren, aber das Vorrad wird ein wenig nervöser.
Die Ideallösung ist 115 - 120mm sicherlich nicht, ist aber fahrbar.

Das ist wie gesagt aber meine Meinung.

Gruß Cafescup


*Ich habe noch eine neuwertige Marzocchi MX Pro ETA 06; 105mm (ca.500km gefahren) abzugeben.*


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. September 2007)

g00f13 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte nur gerne wissen, ob der Rahmen auch etwas mehr Federweg zulässt. 120mm z.B. Hat einer von euch erfahrung damit?
> 
> ...


Wieviel wiegst du denn? Die Sache mit dem Federweg ist ja nicht nur eine Sache der Fahrbarkeit (Bike wird träge), sondern auch der Stabilität. Da wirkt ja ein anderer Hebel auf das Steuerrohr und daher würde ich solche Experimente an einem Leicht-Rahmen nur machen, wenn ich selbst eher ein Fliegengewicht wäre.


----------



## g00f13 (25. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegst du denn? Die Sache mit dem Federweg ist ja nicht nur eine Sache der Fahrbarkeit (Bike wird träge), sondern auch der Stabilität. Da wirkt ja ein anderer Hebel auf das Steuerrohr und daher würde ich solche Experimente an einem Leicht-Rahmen nur machen, wenn ich selbst eher ein Fliegengewicht wäre.



bin ca 80 Kg schwer. was ist denn für dich "Fliegengewicht"?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. September 2007)

g00f13 schrieb:


> bin ca 80 Kg schwer. was ist denn für dich "Fliegengewicht"?


Sowas unter 70 kg. Typ Profi-Hungerhaken/Bergfloh.  
Was versprichst du dir eigentlich von so viel Federweg? Die Front kann dann zwar mehr einstecken, aber das Heck wird mit dem trägeren Fahrverhalten das Hindernis dann höchstwahrscheinlich treffen, entsprechend versetzen und es dir damit erschweren, die Linie zu halten. Somit wirst du auch nicht schneller. Meiner Auffassung nach sollte ein Hardtail entsprechend agil sein, um schnell und präzise die richtige Linie steuern zu können. Hat sich bisher auch immer bezahlt gemacht.  Mag aber Geschmackssache sein. 

Kurzum: Ich würd dir die Maßnahme mit dem Rahmen auf keinen Fall empfehlen!


----------



## thomasbln (27. September 2007)

Weisses SLT gepimt mit einer Magura Durin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. September 2007)

Schlechtes Foto, aber sehr hübsches Bike!   Einzig die Bremse mag ich nicht.
Stell das Bild och auch in den Nox-Räder-Bilderthread.


----------



## g00f13 (30. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was versprichst du dir eigentlich von so viel Federweg?
> ....
> Kurzum: Ich würd dir die Maßnahme mit dem Rahmen auf keinen Fall empfehlen!



hatte nur noch paar Teile von meinem DH-Rad. Z.B. der Laufradsatz mit QR20 vorne. Die Gabeln mit QR20 haben ja meistens mehr FW. muss wohl 'nen adapter besorgen  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## vattim (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo nox-experten, 

ich habe bereits mehrfach überlegt, mein fast 5 Jahre altes Canyon-Bike, bei dem bis auf Rahmen alles verändert ist (Syntace, Flite, DT xr.4.2D LRS mit Veltec-Naben, Thomson, etc.) nun auf einen anderen Rahmen umzubauen. U.a. ist der Nox Eclipse SLT 21" in meiner engeren Wahl. Ich habe da so einige Fragen bzgl. Lackqualität und Steifigkeit. Ich selbst wiege netto 85 kg (+/- 2 kg); Körpergröße 190 cm, Schrittlänge ca. 94 - 94,5 cm.

Zum Einen habe ich gehört, dass die Lackqualität nicht besonders ist; platzt schell ab pp.. Weiterhin erscheint mir die Steuerrohrlänge etwas kurz (130 mm). Wie siehts mit der Geometrie aus? Ich bin eingeschworener Hardtail-Fahrer mit - mittlerweile - einem erhöhten Funfaktor. Deswegen habe ich mein Canyon (ja, ich weiß, Versandbike......aber schlecht ist es nun wahrlich nicht) mit kürzerem Vorbau und Low-Riser von Syntace ausgestattet. Ich wäre für ein paar Tips sehr dankbar.
Ach ja, hatte ich noch nicht erwähnt; für mich käme natürlich der 2008er Eclipse in Betracht. Gibt`s da Neuerungen?
Ich hoffe auf reichlich Antworten


----------



## Christian Back (24. Januar 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Hallo nox-experten,
> 
> ich habe bereits mehrfach überlegt, mein fast 5 Jahre altes Canyon-Bike, bei dem bis auf Rahmen alles verändert ist (Syntace, Flite, DT xr.4.2D LRS mit Veltec-Naben, Thomson, etc.) nun auf einen anderen Rahmen umzubauen. U.a. ist der Nox Eclipse SLT 21" in meiner engeren Wahl. Ich habe da so einige Fragen bzgl. Lackqualität und Steifigkeit. Ich selbst wiege netto 85 kg (+/- 2 kg); Körpergröße 190 cm, Schrittlänge ca. 94 - 94,5 cm.
> 
> ...



Also, der Rahmen ist sicher ausreichend steif, über das Gewicht brauchen wir hier nicht zu reden... 
Der Lack ist der übliche Kompromiss, den man eingehen muss, wenn ein bestimmtes Mindestgewicht erreicht werden soll, allerdings sollte man ihn auch nicht mit ´nem Hammer bearbeiten! Meiner hält erstaunlich gut, ist aber auch das Melonenmodell aus 2006. Die Geometrie und Rohre haben sich aber nicht verändert.
Ein echtes Manko: normalerweise fahre ich vorn zweifach mit kürzerer Innenlagerachse, geht hier nicht, weil die Kurbelarme an die Kettenstreben schlagen (die sind recht ordentlich dimensioniert !).
Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden damit, zu dem Preis gibt es kaum was besseres. 
Der einzige bezahlbare leichtere Alu- Hardtailrahmen, der mir noch einfällt, ist der Steppenwolf Tundra, den mein Sohn fährt.


----------



## Christian Back (24. Januar 2008)

Ist ein kleines Bild, reicht aber vielleicht....?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Januar 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Hallo nox-experten,
> 
> ich habe bereits mehrfach überlegt, mein fast 5 Jahre altes Canyon-Bike, bei dem bis auf Rahmen alles verändert ist (Syntace, Flite, DT xr.4.2D LRS mit Veltec-Naben, Thomson, etc.) nun auf einen anderen Rahmen umzubauen. U.a. ist der Nox Eclipse SLT 21" in meiner engeren Wahl. Ich habe da so einige Fragen bzgl. Lackqualität und Steifigkeit. Ich selbst wiege netto 85 kg (+/- 2 kg); Körpergröße 190 cm, Schrittlänge ca. 94 - 94,5 cm.
> 
> ...


Für dein Gewicht wird der Rahmen gehen. Wiege auch 84 kg und das einzige, was ich unangenehm an Flex merke ist auf dem großen Blatt und dem 7-9 Ritzel hinten, daß bei Vollgas das Tretlager doch ein wenig pendelt. Von der Größe her müßte es auch passen, da unsere Maße auch hier sehr ähnlich sein.
Für deinen Einsatzzweck wäre ich aber vorsichtig. Das Eclipse ist von der Geometrie her ein Racer. Wie gut der dann mit hohem Lenker und evtl. langer Gabel als Spaß-Hardtail harmoniert, weiß ich nicht. Wieviel Federweg soll denn rein?


----------



## vattim (24. Januar 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Für dein Gewicht wird der Rahmen gehen. Wiege auch 84 kg und das einzige, was ich unangenehm an Flex merke ist auf dem großen Blatt und dem 7-9 Ritzel hinten, daß bei Vollgas das Tretlager doch ein wenig pendelt. Von der Größe her müßte es auch passen, da unsere Maße auch hier sehr ähnlich sein.
> Für deinen Einsatzzweck wäre ich aber vorsichtig. Das Eclipse ist von der Geometrie her ein Racer. Wie gut der dann mit hohem Lenker und evtl. langer Gabel als Spaß-Hardtail harmoniert, weiß ich nicht. Wieviel Federweg soll denn rein?



Habe jetzt eine BlackSuper Air 80 - 100, das reicht. Ich wollte auch kein Trail-Bike daraus machen. Wie gesagt, habe ein Canyon, 22", jetzt umgebaut auf Syntace Vector, F 139 Vorbau 120mm (allerdings 6 Grad negativ montiert), da es mir vorher, nach etwas über vier Jahren, mit 135 mm Vorbau neg. mont., Flatbar, zu frontlastig und teilweise etwas unhandlich. Daher die kleinen Veränderungen. Es soll auf jeden Fall ein "Racer" bleiben; hab ich jetzt ja auch .


----------



## Captain S (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe auch ein Eclipse, wiege mehr als Du und habe null Probleme mit der Steifigkeit des Rahmens. Aber der Lack ist gelinde gesagt sch...e, einmal beim anlehnen an die Wand umgefallen und schon ist ein hässlicher Kratzer drin! Bei weissem Lack sieht man es halt besonders schön.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Januar 2008)

Captain S schrieb:


> Bei weissem Lack sieht man es halt besonders schön.


Täusch dich da mal nicht. Dank der hellen Grundierung siehst du Macken am schwarzen Rahmen als weiße Flecken auch sehr gut.  
Der Lack ist wirklich nicht sehr gut. Aber mit etwas Pflege sieht mein Rahmen jetzt doch noch besser aus, als ich es erwartet hatte. Wenn die Macken mal stören, hol ich mir einfach einen schwarzen Lackstift. Irgendwo muß man für den Preis halt Kompromisse machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (25. Januar 2008)

Einziges Manko ist tatsächlich der Lack
Alles andere ist wirklich problemlos .
Habe jetzt sogar auf Starrbike umgerüstet und bin begeisterter denn je


----------



## vattim (27. Januar 2008)

Habe gelesen, dass es den Rahmen jetzt auch "eloxiert" gibt. Dann allerdings für 599,-; ist der Rahmen dann schwarz oder gibt es da noch andere Farben. 

Das blöde ist, bei allen Rahmen, die ich mir überlegt habe, u.a. auch specialized s-works M5, gibt es die gleichen Probleme. Da fange ich an zu überlegen, ob ich nicht meinen Canyon Rahmen behalte; der hat nach fast 5 Jahren nicht einen Lackplatzer, sondern nur minimale, in meinen Augen völlig normale Kratzerlein. 

Eine Bekannter aus unserer Biker-Truppe fährt 2006er eclipse slt, melonengelb...sonst ein wunderschöner Rahmen


----------



## vattim (29. Januar 2008)

Habe heute mit "Nox-Cycles" gemailt. Es gibt den Eclipse SLT jetzt auch eloxiert; Farbe schwarz. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Beste Grüße


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Februar 2008)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht den Rahmen zu entlacken und dann zu eloxieren?
Was denkt ihr wird dabei an Gweicht eingespart?


----------



## NightRacer (2. Februar 2008)

hmmm...100g vielleicht? ...maximal?


----------



## OldenBiker (2. Februar 2008)

vattim schrieb:


> Eine Bekannter aus unserer Biker-Truppe fährt 2006er eclipse slt, melonengelb...sonst ein wunderschöner Rahmen



@vattim
Moinsen,

meld' Dich doch mal per PN bei mir. Kannst mein Eclipse ja mal Probe fahren. Musst eventuell die Pedalen tauschen. Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe, fährst Du keine Eggbeater.

Vorbaulänge sind zwar 130 mm 10° negativ, aber für 'ne Probefahrt kann ich den auch umdrehen.

Gruß
OldenBiker (der Bekannte mit dem melonengelben Eclipse)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (23. Februar 2008)

So, feddich:


----------



## Anto (4. März 2008)

@Hemme
nice  
Allerdings würde ich die Federgabel passend lackieren. weiß mit rot oder gelb oder so... Aber ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache.

Meine Frage:
Passt auf den neuen Eclipse hinten ein 2008er NN 2,4 bzw. wieviel mm ist da Platz?


----------



## Hemme (4. März 2008)

Anto schrieb:


> @Hemme
> nice
> Allerdings würde ich die Federgabel passend lackieren. weiß mit rot oder gelb oder so... Aber ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache.
> 
> ...



Hi,
ist ca. 7 cm Platz. Ich hab nen 2,1er RR drauf und es sind ca 1 cm Platz auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Gnemi (9. März 2008)

wie kommt ihr eigentlich mit der steifigkeit des rahmens klar? ich fahre seit mai einen eclipse in 19" und finde ihn im tretlagerbereich irgendwie "zu weich". allerdings wiege ich auch 78 kg.... . (nur muskelmasse versteht sich ) ...... ).
Aber im ernst, seid ihr alle bergflöhe mit 60kg minus, oder habe ich da einfach nur zu hohe ansprüche?


----------



## Exekuhtot (9. März 2008)

Ich bin den Rahmen mit 84Kg gefahren und fand ihn nicht zu weich. Ich würde eher sagen Komfortabel. Aber so hat jeder seine Prioritäten mir ist Steifigkeit nicht sehr wichtig, dennoch empfand ich den Rahmen als Optimal.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (9. März 2008)

Er ist recht weich im Tretlager, was man vor allem auf dem großen Blatt und kleinen Ritzeln merkt, aber das stört mich nicht sonderlich. Im Steuerkopf ist er auch für meine 85 kg ausreichend steif. 
Für einen Rahmen der Gewichtsklasse bei gleichzeitig günstigem Preis würd ich nicht mehr erwarten.


----------



## Johnny Rico (28. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Er ist recht weich im Tretlager, was man vor allem auf dem großen Blatt und kleinen Ritzeln merkt, aber das stört mich nicht sonderlich. Im Steuerkopf ist er auch für meine 85 kg ausreichend steif.



Wirklich? Bei mir fühlt sich der Steuerkopf eher buttweich an. Wenn ich den Lenker während der Fahrt schnell hin- und herschwenke, kommt es mir vor als ob sich der gesamte Rahmen verwindet. Gabel ist eine Reba Team...

Außerdem besorgt es mich, daß der Lack z.B. an den Schweißnähten der Brücke am Hinterbau abplatzt. Spricht eventuell auch dafür, daß der Rahmen mehr 'arbeitet' als nötig... (wiege 72kg)


----------



## Exekuhtot (28. April 2008)

Das sieht allerdings etwas merkwürdig aus. Darf man fragen was du wiegst?

Wegen des eloxierens: Nox erarbeitet gerade selbst ein Verfahren um den Rahmen zu eloxieren, scheint jedoch nicht so leicht wegen der Materialstärken. Es soll jedoch ein eloxiertes Modell kommen und auf der letzten Eurobike sah es auch schon sehr gut aus!


----------



## Johnny Rico (28. April 2008)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Das sieht allerdings etwas merkwürdig aus. Darf man fragen was du wiegst?



Z.Zt. 72kg. Normalerweise eher ~70kg... 

"you get what you pay for" gilt eben auch hier. Ich finde den Rahmen optisch klasse, das Gewicht stimmt auch ,aber weder der Lack noch die Rahmensteifigkeit geben Grund zur Freude. Ich hatte mich im Vorfeld vielleicht zu sehr auf die durchweg positiven Meinungen hier im Forum verlassen, mir aber mittlerweile eine eigene Meinung gebildet. 

Um es klar zu sagen: Der Rahmen ist sicher _nicht_ unfahrbar oder so, und Kratzer kriegen andere Rahmen auch. Man darf sich IMHO nur nicht einbilden, für 350 Euro die Qualität eines 1000 Euro Rahmens zu bekommen. Das wäre naiv.


----------



## Exekuhtot (28. April 2008)

So wÃ¼rde ich das nicht sehen, es gibt auch Rahmen in der 1000â¬ klasse die Probleme haben.

Ich bleibe dabei, dass der Rahmen aufgrund seiner Geometrie genial ist. Selbst wenn man ihn alle 2-3 Jahre mal austauschen mÃ¼sste wÃ¼rde ich das in kauf nehmen. Ausserdem Ã¤rgert man sich dann nicht so wenn man sich mal lang macht und der Rahmen eine Beule bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. April 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Wirklich? Bei mir fühlt sich der Steuerkopf eher buttweich an. Wenn ich den Lenker während der Fahrt schnell hin- und herschwenke, kommt es mir vor als ob sich der gesamte Rahmen verwindet.


Klar verwindet sich der Rahmen. Das tut aber jeder Rahmen. Einige mehr, andere weniger und das hängt ziemlich stark mit dem Gewicht zusammen. Meine Vergleichswerte hierfür, sind ein Specialized Stumpjumper Hardtail (1620 g) und ein Epic. Zumindest das Epic war am Steuerkopf weicher. Das Nox liegt für mich im Bezug auf das Rahmengewicht hier im normalen Bereich. Ich habe zumindest keine Probleme damit, die gewünschte Linie im Trail zu treffen und ich bin mit 85 kg noch schwerer als du.
Die Lackqualität ist wirklich nicht toll. Ich geh alle paar Monate mal mit einem schwarzen Lackstift aus dem Autohandel an die größten Platzer und pflege den Lack halt häufig. Aber das war mir dank diesem Forum schon vor dem Kauf bekannt und für den geringen Preis bin ich mit dem Rahmen wirklich zufrieden. Ich hab übrigens keine Laclplatzer an der Hinterbaustrebe, wie bei dir. Das würde mir wirklich Sorgen machen!


----------



## Gnemi (29. April 2008)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> "you get what you pay for" gilt eben auch hier. Ich finde den Rahmen optisch klasse, das Gewicht stimmt auch ,aber weder der Lack noch die Rahmensteifigkeit geben Grund zur Freude....
> Um es klar zu sagen: ..... Man darf sich IMHO nur nicht einbilden, für 350 Euro die Qualität eines 1000 Euro Rahmens zu bekommen....



genauso sehe ich das auch, der Rahmen macht optisch etwas her. Bei mir war es so, dass die Scheibe im Wiegetritt und großer Gang am Bremsbelag geschliffen hat..... . Zum Abfahren ist ein flexender Rahmen natürlich angenehm. 
Als Referenz habe ich einen "Principia MSL pro" -ist eine andere Preisklasse, aber der beste Rahmen den ich je gefahren habe, supersteif und leicht aber teuer


----------



## racejo (11. September 2008)

Hallo, wie lange dauert es circa bis man einen bestellten Nox Eclipse SLT in M erhält?
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## Captain S (11. September 2008)

Hallo, das muss dir der Händler sagen können! Mein letztes Jahr über den Webshop bestellter Rahmen war vorrätig und wurde innerhalb weniger Tage verschickt. Wenn gerade alles ausverkauft ist kann das auch mal ein paar Monate dauern.
Grüsse, Ralph


----------



## Mr. Speed (30. September 2008)

Hallo! 

Mal ne Frage: wiegt der Rahmen immer noch so viel 1400g bei 19" oder wurde das mittlerweile verbesser? Wenn ja was beträgt dann das Realgewicht???

grüße MAx


----------



## Captain S (30. September 2008)

Mein 19" Eclipse SLT aus letztem Jahr wiegt in der Disc-onlny Version 1470gr. Weniger als 1400 wird es, auch bei evtl. Gewichtseinsparung, nicht werden, zumal dann das Teil im Tretlagerbereich bestimmt noch weicher wäre.


----------



## mr proper (21. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit.
Sind die Mören immer noch so schwer, fände ich ne ziemliche verarsche. Da auf der Homepage ja immer noch die leichten Gewichte stehenBin auch gerad auf der Suche nach nem schiken Ramen für meine Freundin binn und über den eclipse gefallen, wäre nich der Thread hier hätt ich genau so dumm aus der Wäsche geschaut wie schon viele vor mir.

Vor allem wegen diesem Steatment aus dem Jahr 2006.
Verkauft ihr immer noch die erste Lieferung? Oder hat verarscht euch der Lieferant von bestellung zu bestellung neu

Ich habe mal gehört das man das was man auf eine Webseite stellt im nach hinein irgend wann mal wieder verändern kann
Vlt sind die ja auch inzwischen wieder leicht dann geb ich mir mal selber den "einfach mal fresse halten"


Nox Cycles schrieb:


> Hallo Stalker!
> Kleine Stellungnahme unsererseits:
> Da wir ein relativ kleiner Hersteller sind, und die Rahmen für uns produzieren lassen, sind wir natürlich auch von den Lieferzusagen unserer Lieferanten (in diesem Fall der Rahmenbauschmiede) abhängig. Wir können deshalb nur das weitergeben was uns die Lieferanten zusagen. Teilweise kommt es auch vor, dass wir spontan eine Verbesserung unserer Produkte in die Produktion einfließen lassen, was die angedachten Liefertermine nach hinten verschiebt. Ich glaube, dass dies im Sinne unserer Kunden ist. Da es in dieser Branche auch mal zu Problemen kommt, was die Lieferzeiten nach hinten verschiebt, geben wir unseren Händlern nur verbindliche Lieferzusagen wenn wir diese auch einhalten können. Ansonsten schränken wir uns auch in unserern Aussagen natürlich ein.
> Wir hoffen auf Verständnis unserer Kunden.
> ...


----------



## Laktathunter (24. Januar 2009)

Mr. Speed schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Mal ne Frage: wiegt der Rahmen immer noch so viel 1400g bei 19" oder wurde das mittlerweile verbesser? Wenn ja was beträgt dann das Realgewicht???
> 
> grüße MAx




Mein Nox Eclipse Rahmen wiegt 1430 in 19 Zoll. Ist aber relativ leicht da die Oberrohrlänge mit 595mm so lang ist wie bei manch einem 20 oder 21 Zoll Rahmen. Solche Designdinge wie das N auf dem Oberrohr sind so stylisch das es nicht auf 10 Gramm ankommt.


----------



## Anto (3. Februar 2009)

@proper
Den Eclipse für die Freundin? Hast etwa `ne Neue 

17" mit unter 1400 g ist schon recht leicht, aber der Rahmen ist alles andere als steif:



Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Bei mir fühlt sich der Steuerkopf eher buttweich an. Wenn ich den Lenker während der Fahrt schnell hin- und herschwenke, kommt es mir vor als ob sich der gesamte Rahmen verwindet...


Fühlt sich an, als ob das Oberrohr mitschwingt. Und dann wäre ja noch die Sache mit der Sollbruchstelle unterm Getränkehalter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

